# Wetting agents?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I've seen them discussed here but don't know much about them. Can anyone point me in the direction of more info on them?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here you go...

Soil Surfactants/Wetting Agents?


----------

